# Lineup Holes - we still need a center



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

The draft is going to help us but I am wondering what FA we can go after to fill in our line-up holes.


Let's assume Baker is done or is going to give minimal minutes. Also(wishful thinking) let's assume they resign Waltah. Also, do we resign Blount???



C - ???? /Sundov/Perkins
PF - Battie/Hunter/Baker
SF - Walker/Williams/Waltah
SG - Paul Pierce/Tony Delk
PG - Marcus Banks/JR Bremer


----------



## Tommy_Heinsohn (May 29, 2003)

Battie will play C. What we really need is a good rebounding PF. Picking up PJ Brown for the mid-level exception would fill in that hole.

C - Battie/Perkins/Sundov
PF - Brown/Hunter/Baker
SF - Walker/Williams
SG - Pierce/Brown
PG - Banks/Bremer/Delk

....not a bad lineup.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

yeah, I forgot Kedrick


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

C : Battie/Baker/Perkins/Hunter or FA
PF: Walker/Baker/Perkins/Hunter or FA
SF: Brown/Williams/Cooke (OB says its Brown's position to lose and Ainge is working with him)
SG: Pierce/Delk/Cooke
PG: Banks/JR/Delk

now this isn't bad.

Brown is a runner, and so are/will be Pierce and Walker. Battie is one of the quickest Centers in the L. Cooke is also a fast-break man and Delk played in Phoenix (west=fastbreak basketball). And if that doesn't work we can always switch to a half-court game with JR and Delk too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> C : Battie/Baker/Perkins/Hunter or FA
> PF: Walker/Baker/Perkins/Hunter or FA
> SF: Brown/Williams/Cooke (OB says its Brown's position to lose and Ainge is working with him)
> ...


I hope Cooke can make the team, he can run all day with Pierce, Walker, Banks, and Brown. Maybe Ainge wasn't so stupid after all.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope Cooke can make the team, he can run all day with Pierce, Walker, Banks, and Brown. Maybe Ainge wasn't so stupid after all.


Ainge only looked dumb when he took Troy Bell at 16 and the trade wasn't out yet. 

As for Cooke, I'd like to see him perform in the Summer League and sign on elsewhere. He needs minutes and I don't think he'd get too many of those in Boston playing guard/small forward behind Delk, Bremer, Banks, Pierce, Kedrick, and Eric Williams. Although playing with a team like the C's who have their heads on straight (save Vinny Baker) would help him get his act together.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

*Blount is a solid solid Center*

you guys don't want Blount?


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Blount is a solid solid Center*



> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> you guys don't want Blount?


we do, but we dont thing he is going to be resigned. if we resigned blount and mccarty and replaced the 3 old guys at the end of the bench with the 3 rookies i would be quite happy.

but if we have the chance to use the MLE on someone like pj brown, sorry blount but ur gone.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

I thnk I'd rather see Cooke in Boston than anywhere else, I also think blount should be re-signed because Sundov wouldnt cut it, unless they sign juan howard.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> C : Battie/Baker/Perkins/Hunter or FA
> PF: Walker/Baker/Perkins/Hunter or FA
> SF: Brown/Williams/Cooke (OB says its Brown's position to lose and Ainge is working with him)
> ...


If this team starts to run, can you imagine how giddy Tommy Heinsohn will be?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

No offense but Sundov sucks!!! I'd rather give Perkins his minutes even if he struggles out of the gate because he's going to need minutes to develop. We are not using the mid-level exception so all hopes for a PJ Brown or Juwon Howard are pipe dreams.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I agree! Sudov doesnt have a future on this team so we should give all his minutes to Kendrick. All in all there are not going to be many but I guess every minute will help and will bring some much needed experience!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

You don't start developing players that are 18. The only way young guns will start is if they really show they can play, if he can't at this stage, he won't play. Give him time, 2 mintues per game won't cut it, just wait a few years.

Sundov on the other hand has been through it all, he joined the league at 18 and is playing in his 5th season. This is the guys make or break year this will show if he has a future in the NBA or not, I like his commitment, he said he knows the C's defense now and is willing to work on it (hopefully a lot with the coaches). So give this guy a chance.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> You don't start developing players that are 18. The only way young guns will start is if they really show they can play, if he can't at this stage, he won't play. Give him time, 2 mintues per game won't cut it, just wait a few years.
> 
> Sundov on the other hand has been through it all, he joined the league at 18 and is playing in his 5th season. This is the guys make or break year this will show if he has a future in the NBA or not, I like his commitment, he said he knows the C's defense now and is willing to work on it (hopefully a lot with the coaches). So give this guy a chance.


Commitment? He picked up his player option because he knew it was the only way he'd come back to play in the NBA. It would be nice if he could do something this year, but I manage to doubt he'll get off the bench at all. I see him as that 13th guy.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Commitment? He picked up his player option because he knew it was the only way he'd come back to play in the NBA. It would be nice if he could do something this year, but I manage to doubt he'll get off the bench at all. I see him as that 13th guy.


Commitment in trying to develop for next year, hopefully he can pull a Troy Murphy or 1/4 of a Troy Murphy, it would be really nice to see it.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Commitment in trying to develop for next year, hopefully he can pull a Troy Murphy or 1/4 of a Troy Murphy, it would be really nice to see it.


I think that if Sundov gets any minutes, we should be thrilled.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Could Brown Play C?*

It is the east and Battie's knees are killing him and he needs to go back to his original PF and the same reasons for walker going to SF. Walker will work good if he trims down, and with the lightning fast banks we all of a sudden become a fast break team and PP wins MVP and leads the league in scoring, with Payton to the Lakers it is now a 3 man race; AI, TMAC, PP. And with Karl most likely going to the lakers, that leaves brown with no place to go and i think it will benefit our team and Brown if he were to come.He can board and put it in the basket but does not demand touches, so walker and pierce will still run the show.

Banks/Bremer
Pierce/Delk/Cooke(IL)
Walker/Williams/Brown/Sundov(IL)
Battie/Baker/ Hunter (IL)
Brown/Blount/Perkins

And all of a sudden we win the east and kill the nets every time for revenge and then its LAkers vs. C's ,"rivalry renewed" is the headline and the battle of Kobe vs. The Truth, with the sub-plot of

Kobe, "The accused"
Paul, "The victim" referring to their run ins with the law


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Jayhawks...*

I like your style, man. Have you ever done writing for soaps? Your scenario is awesome.

PJ Brown SHOULD come here and be our PF, w/Walker going to SF as you described and a healthier Battie at C backed up by Baker. But too bad PJ will probably end up in NY or ORL or SA. Boston would be a good team for him.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Jayhawks...*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I like your style, man. Have you ever done writing for soaps? Your scenario is awesome.
> 
> PJ Brown SHOULD come here and be our PF, w/Walker going to SF as you described and a healthier Battie at C backed up by Baker. But too bad PJ will probably end up in NY or ORL or SA. Boston would be a good team for him.


No no writing for soaps, my mom watches them obsessively and i can't stand them, but with how the east is today, the possible threesome of Pierce, Walker, and Brown would be killer and could not be matched in the east. All are all-stars. That can only be matched in the west.... well alot but only the good ones; dallas, sac, la. off the top of my head. So it really could happen the one big IF is Brown. I dont see why he wants to go to orlando with Gooden, unless to play C and in that case that helps and fits us even more.And NEw york... well they are not in good shape and we should look a whole lot better to go to and if ainge talks with brown i'm guessing that ainge has a good sales pitch for PF b/c Karl Malone invited him back for a second visit even though he never considered us. So Come on down P.j. Brown and Play... For the celtics" says Bob Barker


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I dont think PJ is coming to Boston. He will probably stay in NO or go to ORL or SAS. I would love to have him but I dont think it is going to happen. And about us running this year with Banks leading the offense I dont feel Brown would fit well in a system like that!


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> I dont think PJ is coming to Boston. He will probably stay in NO or go to ORL or SAS. I would love to have him but I dont think it is going to happen. And about us running this year with Banks leading the offense I dont feel Brown would fit well in a system like that!


I think that we are more of a fit then orlando and im sure that Brown is at best number 2 on their list in San Antonio. And if we put him at C and Battie at PF that might speed things up, and although i would like to see us run, that being our offensive strategy is less likely then Brown coming. If we do fast break it will be a 3 man break with :

banks/bremer
Pierce/Delk
Walker/Brown

Basically the 1-3 man. We are not fast overall as a team and at best we could have a secondary break set that would involve brown and battie, but i think brown would shoe us in, he is everything we need and nothing we dont.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Brown to ORL*

I think Orlando will get him...4.9 million, no state tax. San Antonio now needs Kidd and another good player (Howard?) to keep up with the Lakers....I would love to see Brown, but I don't think it'll happen.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Brown to ORL*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I think Orlando will get him...4.9 million, no state tax. San Antonio now needs Kidd and another good player (Howard?) to keep up with the Lakers....I would love to see Brown, but I don't think it'll happen.


San Antonio has no need for Kidd, they need to replace the retiring David Robinson, not the departing Speedy Claxton. But that's a debate for another thread on another forum.

Brown here would be terrific and definately help the fast break. Battie can run a lot faster than other PFs, so it would be a four man break with Brown to grab the rebounds and get the outlets to get the team going. Also, Elden Campbell, who is older, but cheaper, could do that as well.


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

as much as i would love to see brown in green. im pretty sure he will stay south, either resing in NO or going to florida or texas. but until he signs somewhere, lets keep it goin. lets have brown as a celtic


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NE sportsfan</b>!
> as much as i would love to see brown in green. im pretty sure he will stay south, either resing in NO or going to florida or texas. but until he signs somewhere, lets keep it goin. lets have brown as a celtic








:yes:........


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

PJ could fit in really good here. Especially if your a running team. Somone needs to get the board to get the break going. Then if nothin happens on the break he would be the trailer and might be wide open becuase no one picked him up.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

DANNY, CALL UP PJ PLEASE, You fLew to Utah to see KarL, go find PJ and teLL him how good he wiLL Look wearing green:yes:instead of that teaL bLue the hornets have........


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Sign Stephen Jackson then a BOS/GS trade*

 This was posted twice. It belongs in the other place as it wasn't along the topic of this thread.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=41654&forumid=34

The post leads off that thread.

---agoo


----------



## KBrownFan (Jul 6, 2003)

*Walker at SF? Huh?*

How can you people seriously talk about a running team..
and putting Walker at the SF? Walker would be far and away slowest SF in the league. He can't defend at that position either.

Why do you think Ainge wants to trade Walker...
The guy is too lead footed to play his uptempo game at the PF position. Heh.

Pete


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Walker at SF? Huh?*



> Originally posted by <b>KBrownFan</b>!
> How can you people seriously talk about a running team..
> and putting Walker at the SF? Walker would be far and away slowest SF in the league. He can't defend at that position either.
> 
> ...


Walker is lead footed? Do you watch the Celtics play ever? Even after his knee injury last season, he was still one of the quickest powerforwards in the league. Prior to that, he would have respectable small forward speed. 

Had you watched the Celtics play, you likely would have noticed that everytime there's a fast break, it was lead by Antoine Walker.


----------



## eMpLoYeE #8 (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: Walker at SF? Huh?*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Walker is lead footed? Do you watch the Celtics play ever? Even after his knee injury last season, he was still one of the quickest powerforwards in the league. Prior to that, he would have respectable small forward speed.
> ...








Agreed, you are wrong KBrownFan........


----------



## KBrownFan (Jul 6, 2003)

*Walker can't play SF*

<<<Walker is lead footed? Do you watch the Celtics play ever? Even after his knee injury last season, he was still one of the quickest powerforwards in the league. Prior to that, he would have respectable small forward speed. 

Had you watched the Celtics play, you likely would have noticed that everytime there's a fast break, it was lead by Antoine Walker. >>>

First of all Walker is not a PF. He does not rebound well, he does not block shots well, he cannot guard the bigger PFs, and shoots most of his shots from the outside. 

So I do agree that Walker's game is more like a SF. The problem is that he isn't in shape to play the SF position. By the very tough standard of the SF position he is lead footed.

I have seen Walker play alot. He is poorly suited to the running game. 

There is more to a running game then "quickness" which Walker has some of (for a PF). You need to be able to get up to finish or have a sweet outside stroke as a trailer. You also need to be in very good physical condition so as to be able to run up and down the court. 

Walker is not a good athlete, and hence is not a good finisher.
He also is not a sweet outside shooter, nor is he in excellent physical shape. Why do you think Ainge says that he "hates Walker's game" DA likes the uptempo game and Walker isn't very good at it.

Truthfully, he was very poor on the break last year. He rarely ran, but when he did he made exceptionally poor decisions. He would routinely botch 2 on 1 and 3 on 1 chances. He doesn't know how to run the break. And because the Celts did not even practice it, he hasn't learned either. 

My point was though (before you brought up the nonsense about Walker running the break) was that that Walker CANNOT play the SF. He can't run or jump at the level necessary to defend well at this position. This "Pie in the Sky" argument is a waste of time. OB would never give up that much on the defensive end. 

Think about it..Tracy McGrady would be matched up against him..
Shawn Marion. The SF is where most of the best athletes in the NBA play, these guys will wear Walker out by halftime.

By shifting Walker to SF and bringing in P.J. Brown your making the Celtics slower at least one position..maybe two. That doesn't sound like a plan for a "running game" to me. 

Think Richard Jefferson vs. Walker. <g> Who goes coast to coast better? Do you honestly maintain that Walker has Richard Jefferson (SF) speed?

Pete


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Walker SHOULDN'T play SF*



> Originally posted by <b>KBrownFan</b>!
> 
> First of all Walker is not a PF.
> *Your right he's not a PF, he's a pF (point forward).*
> ...


*No he doesn't and he shouldn't nor will he. Brown is starting for next season, and he'll be the one guarding Jefferson, Marion, and T-Mac, not Twan. I can't believe poeple are still considering playing Twan a PF.*


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Walker can't play SF*



> Originally posted by <b>KBrownFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Think Richard Jefferson vs. Walker. <g> Who goes coast to coast better? Do you honestly maintain that Walker has Richard Jefferson (SF) speed?
> ...


YAH, think about that match up, BUT at the other end with walker being as wide and big as he is jefferson wont be able to stop him either. Think about the problems NJ would have:

Banks/Kidd or Parker or whoever, yah thats all right
Pierce/Kittles , ok alright, pierce still would ball him up
Walker/Martin, Martin dominates him, but if we move him to SF...
Brown/ Jefferson, now we have an AS PF against a SF, we would dominate even if it was Battie
Battie or blount/Mutombo or Collins, thats all right

Basically, If they put Martin on Walker just b/c of the past they would have to sit jefferson the whole game because they would need another PF, so now you have collins, or williams. That also means Martin would have to play SF on offense so he would be on the outside more which is in no way his game. And off topic if the nets do the San Antonio of Kittles on the PG, Pierce Dominates Kidd all the time. 

You might ask, "Why the Nets?", thats the only team that is in our heads, that has actually beat us the last two years, we would have won the east the last two if not for the Nets, so if we beat them, we are EC champs.

Even if we dont get Brown just starting Battie and Blount at the 4 and 5 would be effective. Walker was supposed to be a 3 b4 somebody introduced him to Krispy Creme's and with with working out should be a 3 next year.

It fits Walkers style more, from the 3 outside shots are ok, and that occasional post up and floater is a bonus, and he can board so he could easily be, at worst, 20-8.


----------



## KBrownFan (Jul 6, 2003)

<<< He plays like 42 minutes per game, how can he not be in shape? He is been one of the leaders in the NBA in minutes played. And BTW Walker is the first one to start a fast break, so it must mean he likes easy buckets. >>

There are different aspects to fitness. A NBA player needs to take care of his body and keep his body fat down. This maximizes your explosiveness. Robert Tractor Traylor and Shawn Kemp can still play alot of minutes, but their extra weight hurts their natural explosiveness. That's what people mean when they say Walker is "out of shape". The guy isn't cut up..he is carry 20 extra pounds of fat. You trying getting up carry a 20lb dumbel

Incidentally, you don't need to test to see body fat..you can just look at people. A guy under 5% fat will have ripped abs for example..

Beyond body fat aerobic fitness is somewhat important..though not as important as explosiveness.

Now by layperson's standard Walker's aerobic conditioning is excellent. I suspect he could jog a few miles no problem. 

This is the NBA though. And both PP and AW needed to take a plays off and prefered to jog the ball up the court on offense. That's because they are getting tired.

This is what Ainge meant when he complained about the conditioning of his players, and fired the strength coach. The Celts are not as fit as the should be, and Walker is the poster child for this problem.

PP and Walter McCarty are both soft as well though...

Pete


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KBrownFan</b>!
> <<< He plays like 42 minutes per game, how can he not be in shape? He is been one of the leaders in the NBA in minutes played. And BTW Walker is the first one to start a fast break, so it must mean he likes easy buckets. >>
> 
> There are different aspects to fitness. A NBA player needs to take care of his body and keep his body fat down. This maximizes your explosiveness. Robert Tractor Traylor and Shawn Kemp can still play alot of minutes, but their extra weight hurts their natural explosiveness. That's what people mean when they say Walker is "out of shape". The guy isn't cut up..he is carry 20 extra pounds of fat. You trying getting up carry a 20lb dumbel
> ...


The problem to me isn't condition as much as it is that O'Brien is so intent on going 82-0 that he plays Pierce and Walker 40+ minutes a game. Even all-stars need a rest sometimes. 40+ minutes a game is rediculous and will have to stop this year, particularly if O'Brien goes to a fast break system.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KBrownFan</b>!
> <<< He plays like 42 minutes per game, how can he not be in shape? He is been one of the leaders in the NBA in minutes played. And BTW Walker is the first one to start a fast break, so it must mean he likes easy buckets. >>
> 
> There are different aspects to fitness. A NBA player needs to take care of his body and keep his body fat down. This maximizes your explosiveness. Robert Tractor Traylor and Shawn Kemp can still play alot of minutes, but their extra weight hurts their natural explosiveness. That's what people mean when they say Walker is "out of shape". The guy isn't cut up..he is carry 20 extra pounds of fat. You trying getting up carry a 20lb dumbel
> ...


I know what you mean, but if he was in such a bad shape he wouldn't be playing 42 minutes per game. Yes he does carry extra pounds, but no one ever told him to go an get rid of them and get in better shape, how is he expected to know what the coach wants him to do, if he's "out of shape" and the coach doesn't tell him he needs to get in better shape why should he? If he was in such a bad shape he definitly wouldn't be playing 42 minutes.


----------



## KBrownFan (Jul 6, 2003)

<<<Banks/Kidd or Parker or whoever, yah thats all right
Pierce/Kittles , ok alright, pierce still would ball him up
Walker/Martin, Martin dominates him, but if we move him to SF...
Brown/ Jefferson, now we have an AS PF against a SF, we would dominate even if it was Battie
Battie or blount/Mutombo or Collins, thats all right>>>

I see your point..
That by going "big" we would force mismatches on the other end..
With Walker and P.J. Brown they wouldn't be able to match up with us inside, right?

That's sounds good on paper..but in practice you give up too much on the defensive end, and with regards to spacing and team organization.

There are reasons why a team looks for a SF and not two PF up front. Bigger isn't always better. 

You need the speed, quickness, athleticism, spacing and skills a SF can bring that a PF can not. SF do have a role to play. They fill the wing on the break.. The get the long rebounds that the PF miss. They shoot well from the outside and defend the other top small SF. 

You don't want position duplication.. 
If you get P.J. Brown and slot him as a real PF.....you should immediately look for a good SF to trade Walker for. 

Walker is a tweener who doesn't fill either role properly. I think he could be a good SF if he showed more commitment. Pitino pleaded with him years ago to get a "Scottie Pippen" body. He refused.

Remember Bigger isn't always better..you want a guy who can do what the position demands. That's how you win... 

The Spurs didn't have the greatest players but they had guys who fit their positions.

Pete


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Antoine's Conditioning*

I'm sorry to have to agree with someone who doesn't see the value of Waltah McCarty, but Antoine has not been in appropriate condition the last 1.5-2 seasons. His rebounding numbers are vanishing before our eyes.

He gets overplayed minutes-wise because of his immense talents. Imagine if he was 15 pounds lighter and had some of his lost quickness. He could play SF; especially against Jefferson. Jefferson is fast, sure, but Antoine could destroy him underneath. I like our chances there, and I like them better if Antoine has more spring v. Kenyon, too.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

IMHO, Walker could easily drop a few pounds. He certainly doesn't look like a professional athlete. Obviously looks don't determine ability, but a ripped Walker would be a much more explosive player, especially now that his knee has had time to heal.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

We don't need Twan to drop any pounds, we need him to bulk up...more, the same is with Battie and Walter McCarty (Human Pogo-stick), but I guess no one is complaining about him. BTW Baker needs to bulk up, too. Whats the point of just losing weight for the sake of just losing weight?

Here's a question why do people ignore the fact that Antoine's rebounding numbers have dropped because he has to play the freaking PG of the team, while creating shoots for his teamates, himself, rebound, get assists, and play defense. 

Better question is why am I replaying to this again, if everyone ingnores the fact of him playing pF is because why his rebounding number dropped then I am going to ignore the question and statemant of "his rebounding number being down".

Thank you and see ya in a few weeks.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> We don't need Twan to drop any pounds, we need him to bulk up...more, the same is with Battie and Walter McCarty (Human Pogo-stick), but I guess no one is complaining about him. BTW Baker needs to bulk up, too. Whats the point of just losing weight for the sake of just losing weight?
> 
> Here's a question why do people ignore the fact that Antoine's rebounding numbers have dropped because he has to play the freaking PG of the team, while creating shoots for his teamates, himself, rebound, get assists, and play defense.
> ...


Antoine should drop pounds for the sake of dropping pounds, what should consider doing is sheding the fat and keeping/adding muscle. I'm not going to say he has to do this because he's a brilliant _powerforward_, when he plays that position even with the extra weight. What Antoine really needs is for someone to actually define the position that he is playing. Is he a powerforward, a smallforward, or a pointforward? If he ever gets to know what position he's actually supposed to play, this team will start to move to that next level.


----------



## KBrownFan (Jul 6, 2003)

*Walker...not a brillant PF*

Nah..

Walker isn't a brillant PF even when he plays the position. I can't imagine how anyone would write this. Perhaps you me he is brilliant at it when he plays Reggie Miller. Don't get me wrong I am not saying he isn't a talented player. I just mean he isn't a brillant classic PF. He doesn't block shots, rebound well, or score well on the post. 

Truthfully, he lacks the length and size to play the position in the NBA. He is what they call a "small" 6'9" as he doesn't have particularly long arms.

He can dominate smaller players in the post..
But against bigger stronger PF like K-Mart or Duncan he gets manhandled down there. Many of his shots get rejected. This is why he plays outside so much..

I think the idea that IF Walker would only go "inside" more that he would be a great PF is actually incorrect. Granted a bit more inside play would help, but against some match ups he can't score in the paint efficently. Walker was actually more efficent from the three point line then in the paint last year.

Truth is Walker is a tweener with no real position. He is smart enough to know this. Being a tweener has its advantages, just like it does for McCarty (another tweener who Ainge is also probably gonna dump). 

He can certainly outquick many PF's when he is in great shape, and score from the outside on them as well. 

Downsides though include the fact that Walker needs to paired with a good rebounders in the front line though since he takes so many outside shots. 

Another issue with Walker though is the K-Mart factor. K-Mart is nearly exactly the same height as Walker. But he is faster, longer and stronger. Its quite a nightmare for Walker.

Mentally, he still needs to improve his shot selection, and take less low percentage shots. If he does that he will help the Celts alot more. Ainge will still dump him eventually though. 

Ainge,despite being a three point shooter, has convential views on hoops. Its kinda interesting really..that he is so old school.

Pete


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Walker...not a brillant PF*



> Originally posted by <b>KBrownFan</b>!
> Nah..
> 
> Walker isn't a brillant PF even when he plays the position. I can't imagine how anyone would write this. Perhaps you me he is brilliant at it when he plays Reggie Miller. Don't get me wrong I am not saying he isn't a talented player. I just mean he isn't a brillant classic PF. He doesn't block shots, rebound well, or score well on the post.
> ...








Yea, WaLker is just a horribLe pLayer, we shouLd just buy him out...He sux, Vin Baker shouLd take his spot, he wouLd do it aLL........


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

BTW, noone ssaid he is a "brillaint, classic, power forward" You don't get it, everyone keeps repeating themselves and you bring up the same point, enough aLready........


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

I say Blount at C. He will give us solid minutes and gives Walker and Battie relief playing more natural positions. Blount will be cheap and a bargain and a life saver, if we cant get a FA it should be end of discussion. Even the ppl who are Walker-hating, the fact is is that we wont be having this talk in a few years b/c he wont have any legs, same with Battie if he doesnt move to PF.

we need this line-up:
Banks
Pierce
Walker
Battie
Blount

We will not compete if we dont stop the knee problems with players b4 they are beyond fixing. This gives a solid Bench players and when you think about it will spread the floor b/c this puts walker and pierce on opposite sides, which would help both. It is the answer and the longevity answer.


----------



## KBrownFan (Jul 6, 2003)

*Line ups..*

<<we need this line-up:
Banks
Pierce
Walker
Battie
Blount>>>

Well that's a pretty slow lineup for a running team. I think you will see OB use it from time to time though. I don't think Walker can guard SF full time. Can you imagine what LeBron would do to him? Yikes.

Lots of Celtics fans seem to wish Walker into the SF position..
but OB has shown zero inclination towards that. OB likes to go small. We will see lineups like Delk, Bremer, Pierce, Battie, Walker.
from time to time.

Starting lineup (Best Case Scenario, IMHO)

Banks
Pierce
K. Brown
Battie
Walker

K. Brown can give you some rebounding to offset Walker weakness there, and that's a really quick lineup. Now there is a chance that neither Banks nor K. Brown will make the starting lineup. But we should hope they will.

I think with K. Brown's low key personality he needs to start.
It gives him more confidence and he plays better. When he comes off the bench its seems hard for him to get in the flow.

Now in the worst case scenario is that we have E. Williams and Delk in the starting lineup. I would rather then seem then coming off the bench though.

Pete


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

*Brown to Run*

We need Kedrick Brown to run (not rebound)!! If he does rebound then he wont be able to run with the team...either Walker or Battie has to step up and rebound big-time!!!

V. Baker sure as hell wont...:sigh:


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Line ups..*



> Originally posted by <b>KBrownFan</b>!
> 
> Well that's a pretty slow lineup for a running team. I think you will see OB use it from time to time though. I don't think Walker can guard SF full time. Can you imagine what LeBron would do to him? Yikes.
> 
> Pete


Isn't LeBron going to be a point guard?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Line ups..*



> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't LeBron going to be a point guard?








Yea, but no way in heLL our PG wiLL guard him if he ends up pLaying point...Banks is what 6'1" and LeBron is 6'8"...I'm assuming KB wiLL guard him, and our PG wiLL guard their SG........


----------

